# Mouse cursor on Webtop using RAg3



## BmoreHuntr (Jun 13, 2011)

I installed RAg3 the other day, and it's wicked fast. Switching to webtop is super zippy as well, but that's also where I have a problem. My mouse cursor is a large, 8-bit style Android ice cream sandwich. It's crazy, and while I can still use it, it does make it difficult. Does anyone know how to fix? Or where the mouse cursor graphic is located so someone could replace it? Thanks!


----------



## BmoreHuntr (Jun 13, 2011)

OK, in case anyone was wondering, the files are in the framework-res.apk. I pulled out the graphics and XMLs from the stock deodexed 242 and put them into the ROM's. Whew!


----------

